# Conexionado de previo valvular



## rodostroke (Mar 12, 2011)

Muy buenas tardes a todos!
Como nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica, estudie bastante por mi cuenta pero la verdad que a la hora de ponerle practica a lo estudiado estoy medio perdido.
La cuestión es: encontré el circuito de un preamplificador a valvulas modelo Altec 1566, y me puse como meta poder hacerlo solo. Pero hay algunas cosas que no entiendo bien.
Aca les dejo la página web donde esta el circuito a ver si alguien sabe orientarme un poco.

http://www.tangible-technology.com/tubes/1566/1566.html

Mi principal duda es como hacer las conecciones del transductor en la entrada.

Desde ya gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2011)

En la imagen figuran 2 posibles entradas al previo, una de baja impedancia mediante un transformador de audio y otra de alta impedancia.
En esos previos la entrada de baja impedancia se hace habitualmente con una una ficha "Cannon" de 3 patas o una bornera tipo telefónico con 3 terminales (A tornillo).
La entrada de alta se hace a través de un "Jack" con corte, al introducir el "Plug" en el "Jack", este desconecta el transformador.


----------



## rodostroke (Mar 12, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En la imagen figuran 2 posibles entradas al previo, una de baja impedancia mediante un transformador de audio y otra de alta impedancia.
> En esos previos la entrada de baja impedancia se solía hacer con una una ficha "Cannon" de 3 patas o una bornera tipo telefónico con 3 terminales a tornillo.
> La entrada de alta se hace a través de un "Jack" con corte, al introducir el "Plug" en el "Jack", este desconecta el transformador.



Gracias, voy a tener que estudiar un poco mas


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2011)

El empleo de transformadores de audio en la entrada y salida del previo esta muy bien para un empleo "Profesional", pero es poco práctico para un armado "Artesanal", mira este post sobre un previo similar y que esta bastante documentado.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplicador-valvular-calidad-29264/


----------



## rodostroke (Mar 12, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El empleo de transformadores de audio en la entrada y salida del previo esta muy bien para un empleo "Profesional", pero es poco práctico para un armado "Artesanal", mira este post sobre un previo similar y que esta bastante documentado.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplicador-valvular-calidad-29264/



Muy interesante el posteo! me lo voy a estudiar un poquito mas.
A mi me hicieron muy buenos comentarios del Altec y me puse en la cabeza hacerlo.
Pero por ahi tengo que empezar por algo mas modesto...
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2011)

Quién te haya comentado sobre las bondades del previo Altec 1566A NO se equivoca, es un previo muy emblemático, pero poco practico como para ser armado en forma amateur.

Buena parte de la calidad de ese previo proviene de los propios transformadores de entrada y salida que muy seguramente NO vas a poder conseguir, serían muy difíciles de fabricar y no tendrían la calidad de los originales.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

Como te dice fogonazo, hacerlos los trafos adaptadores, es menos que imposible, pero queda una alternativa silo quere utiizar con baja impedancia. 
Estos trafos de calidad se venden y podrias utilzarlos en tu proyecto, hay una variedad de modlos y marcas, no son baratso precisamente. pero serian tu solución








Digikey, tiene una gran variedad en catälogo


----------



## rodostroke (Mar 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Como te dice fogonazo, hacerlos los trafos adaptadores, es menos que imposible, pero queda una alternativa silo quere utiizar con baja impedancia.
> Estos trafos de calidad se venden y podrias utilzarlos en tu proyecto, hay una variedad de modlos y marcas, no son baratso precisamente. pero serian tu solución.....



Muchas gracias por la data! Esta semana cuando me acomode un poco con la facultad me voy a poner a leer un poco mas a ver si le termino de pegar la vuelta que le falta a este proyecto! 

En caso de que lo quiera utilizar con alta impedancia, se podría pegar un atajo con el transformador de la entrada?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2011)

Si lo queres utilizar con alta Z no necesitas transformador, la salida si la necista de menos impedancia que de 47K lo cual no creo, tampoco necesitas el trafo en la salida


----------

